# Erste Bilder der 2012er Slide ED 160mm!



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2012)

Taufrisch sind die ersten Serienbikes der 2012er Slide ED Modelle  eingetroffen. Das in zwei Versionen 8.0 und 9.0 erhÃ¤ltliche Enduro-Bike,  kommt 2012 mit 160mm Federweg und in aggressiven Design. Wir werden die  RÃ¤der noch in dieser Woche online prÃ¤sentieren kÃ¶nnen. Lieferzeitpunkt  wird voraussichtlich ende April sein. 
Das 8.0 mit Sram X.9, Fox  Performance 36 Talas, RP 23, Reverb StÃ¼tze und Easton Havoc Laufradsatz  wird fÃ¼r 2499,- â¬ zu haben sein. Noch einen Zahn zu legt man mit dem  Slide ED 9.0. Es wird mit Fox Factory, Saint, Easton Havoc und Reverb  StÃ¼tze kommen und 2799,- â¬ kosten.


----------



## greg12 (1. Februar 2012)

also die kurbel ist ja mal potthässlich. wo gibts den sowas zu kaufen???
und die leitungsverlegung......
dazu nur 180er bremsscheiben beim 8er..
was sonst noch auffällig ist ist der dämpfer mit der kleinen luftkammer, habens hier was gelernt aus dem durchrauschen des vorgängers...
plus- reverb serienmäßig, dazu ordentliche laufräder und vernünftige preise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (1. Februar 2012)

....was habt Ihr Euch bei der Rahmenfarbe gedacht? Gefällt _mir_ überhaupt nicht - etwas fad. Kommt der auch noch in schwarz oder einer anderen Farbe? Bleiben die Züge so? War nicht mal eine 3-fach Kurbel im Gespräch? Sonst wäre das 9.0 fein.


----------



## psycho82 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Farbwahl gelungen, mal was anderes als immer nur standardschwarz. Manche Details wie z.B. die Zugverlegung lassen sich noch optimieren.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Bench (1. Februar 2012)

ja, Zugverlegung ist so eine Sache bei den Stages und Slides...

Aber was ein RP23 in einem Enduro zu suchen hat... naja.
Und warum wird keine Lyrik angeboten?
Insgesamt finde ich die beiden Modelle zu nahe beieinander. Preislich kaum ein Unterschied, gleicher LRS, quasi gleiche Gabel, gleicher Dämpfer, gleiche Kurbel...
naja, mir solls egal sein.


----------



## MK_79 (2. Februar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> ja, Zugverlegung ist so eine Sache bei den Stages und Slides...
> 
> Aber was ein RP23 in einem Enduro zu suchen hat... naja.
> Und warum wird keine Lyrik angeboten?
> ...



Die unterscheiden sich doch! Schau Dir noch mal die Liste der 
verbauten Teile an. Den RP 23 hat es bei anderen Enduros auch. Finde das Konzept stimmig. Ist auch mehr Tourenenduro um in der Schublade 
zu bleiben.


----------



## ElRatto (8. Februar 2012)

zu allererst:
bin wirklich radon-fan und vom preis-leistungsverhältnis der räder überzeugt. ich möchte mir im frühjahr nen (einsteiger)enduro zulegen. da es bis vor kurzem das slide ed nicht mehr gab, hab i schonmal nach anderen herstellern geschaut und bin beim strive es 7 (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2569) fündig geworden. 

jetzt dachte ich nach diesem eintrag, geil slide ed 2012 doch verfügbar. 
ABER, was ich hier rauslese und mit meinem wissen einschätzen kann, is dat strive die bessere wahl.

PS: ich weiß, dat die x9 ne bessere komponente is, als slx/xt. finds an nem bergrunterrad, dat ständig fallen wird nich so tragisch (kostengründe)

gibts darüber hinaus unterschiede, die mir als halbwissendem entgehen? wäre für konstruktive hinweise echt dankbar. möchte gern radon treu bleiben, aber nicht auf teufel-komm-raus

grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2012)

ElRatto schrieb:


> zu allererst:
> bin wirklich radon-fan und vom preis-leistungsverhältnis der räder überzeugt. ich möchte mir im frühjahr nen (einsteiger)enduro zulegen. da es bis vor kurzem das slide ed nicht mehr gab, hab i schonmal nach anderen herstellern geschaut und bin beim strive es 7 (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2569) fündig geworden.
> 
> jetzt dachte ich nach diesem eintrag, geil slide ed 2012 doch verfügbar.
> ...



Die Kisten kannste schon vergleichen, wenn Du mich fragtst, ich würde das Canyon nehmen, das sieht mal erste Sahne aus


----------



## Jan89 (9. Februar 2012)

Meiner meinung nach ist das Radon besser ausgestattet 
LRS ist höherwertig dazu die Bremse und dann noch X9 
allerdings ist das ed erst ende April lieferbar 
aber ka wann das canyon lieferbar ist sind ja auch nicht grade die schnellsten

falsch machst du aber mit beiden nix 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Februar 2012)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Die Kisten kannste schon vergleichen, wenn Du mich fragtst, ich würde das Canyon nehmen, das sieht mal erste Sahne aus



SLX, Elixier 5, Ringle Billig Naben........die Ausstattung kannste imho auf ein Einsteigerhardtail schlotze, aber der Rahmen sieht ganz lockä aus.


----------



## siebenacht (9. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass ich ein 2010er Slide ED habe. 
Warum so ein bunter 2012er-Rahmen

@ ElRatto
Das Slide ED ist wirklich ein geiles Bike, da kannste Radon ruhig treu bleiben. Das Bike macht eine Menge mit. Das Strive ist vom Fahren ähnlich (bin ich am Gardasee mal hoch und runter Probe gefahren), ist aber eben kein echter Viergelenker. In eigendeiner letzten Bike- oder Mountainbikezeitschrift war ein Dauertestbericht vom Strive, da waren wohl die Lager relativ früh verschlissen. Mich würden beim 2012er Slide nur diese bunten Farben stören, aber das ist eben Geschmacksache.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> SLX, Elixier 5, Ringle Billig Naben........die Ausstattung kannste imho auf ein Einsteigerhardtail schlotze, aber der Rahmen sieht ganz lockä aus.



Hast schon nicht ganz Unrecht.
Den Unterschied merkt man beim Radeln wohl eher nicht, mal abgesehen von SLX Schaltgriffen! Dafür sieht aber das ganze Bike einfach besser aus und im Laufe der Zeit wechselt man das Ein oder Andere Teil auch mal aus.


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Februar 2012)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hast schon nicht ganz Unrecht.
> Den Unterschied merkt man beim Radeln wohl eher nicht, mal abgesehen von SLX Schaltgriffen! Dafür sieht aber das ganze Bike einfach besser aus und im Laufe der Zeit wechselt man das Ein oder Andere Teil auch mal aus.



Da haste Recht, aber dann würd ich eher nen Rahmen kaufen und direkt austauschen. Bin mal auf das Swoop gespannt, das wird bestimmt ein Knaller, aber aufhören zu spinnen, jetzt ist erst mal das Slide dran. Überleg grad mein Rennrad zu verkaufen, dann passts.


----------



## ElRatto (10. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 

Ma ganz abgesehen von der Farbwahl, die wirklich gar nicht geht. Scheue ich mich eher noch vor der x9. N kumpel hat sich bei nem simplen sturz nur ma den trigger abgebrochen. waren gleich sportliche 65 tacken hin. ich selbst hab am team die slx hebel und bin hoch zufrieden. Ich denk, ich werds handhaben wie shampoo schon meint und eher die gesparten 200  mehrpreis + erlös der reverbsattelstütze (weil imho unnötig) in vernünftige LRS investieren und den rest nach und nach austauschen.

@ siebenacht:
was zeichnet einen viergelenker denn aus. hab da keine ahnung von. dachte je weniger gelenke um so weniger störanfällig und steifer der ganze aufbau

mfg


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Februar 2012)

ElRatto schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Ich denk, ich werds handhaben wie shampoo schon meint und eher die gesparten 200  mehrpreis + erlös der reverbsattelstütze (weil imho unnötig) in vernünftige LRS investieren und den rest nach und nach austauschen.



Gute Entscheidung!
Bei einem Sturz kommt es darauf an wie und was auf den Boden aufschlägt!
Ich denke da kann man nich pauschal sagen x9 bricht schnell kaputt. Natürlich reichen SLX Komponenten für Ottonormalverbraucher aus. Nur finde ich, dass die SLX Kunststoff Schaltgriffe recht billig wirken.


----------



## siebenacht (10. Februar 2012)

@ ElRatto
Beim Viergelenker arbeitet der Hinterbau quasi als Parallelogramm. Damit soll die Hinterbaufederung vom Antrieb entkoppelt werden, also das "Wippen" beim Pedalieren unterbunden werden. Das Hinterrad macht beim Ein- und Ausfedern damit keine Kreisbewegung um das Tretlager wie beim Eingelenker. Das Canyon müsste ein abgestützter Eingelenker sein. Beim Eingelenker muss man einen Kompromiss zwischen Federung und Antriebsneutralität finden. Ein weiterer Nachteil beim Eingelenker ist, dass auf die Lager höhere seitliche Kräfte wirken als beim Viergelenker, somit auch auf den Dämpfer bzw. die entsprechenden Lager am Dämpfer. Beim Viergelenker werden die Kräfte besser verteilt und man kann den Hinterbau steifer bauen.

Der höhere Lagerverschleiß beim Strive laut dem Dauertestbericht der Bike- oder Mountainbikezeitschrift würde dazu passen. Und als abgestützter Eingelenker hat das Strive auch nicht weniger Lager als ein Viergelenker, also kein Vorteil.
Für mehr Infos einfach mal googeln. Hier eine Auswahl der Googletreffer (nicht ganz so aktuell, inzwischen gibt etliche Hinterbauvarianten):
http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/hinterba.htm
http://www.familiefaulstich.de/fahrradseite/028.html

Viel Spass bei der Entscheidung. Am besten auf einer Bikemesse die zu vergleichenden Bikes im Gelände Probe fahren. Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass die Federelemente auch richtig auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sind, damit die Hinterbauten auch zeigen können, was sie können.

Gruß 78


----------

